# Shutting down Kindle



## bigtruck (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the latest generation Kindle (wi-fi +3G). When I shut it down, by holding the power switch for 7 seconds it does shutdown and the screen goes blank. However a second or two later the screen looks like it refreshes for a split second but the Kindle remains shutdown. So my question is has anyone experienced this split second screen refresh after shutdown? Is this normal?
Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's normal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi bigtruck. . . . ."pidgeon" already answered you but. . . .may I ask why you're shutting it down?  You really only need to put it to sleep between reading sessions and the device essentially draws no power when asleep.  And, there's some evidence that it drains the battery worse to shut it down and start it up than it does to just wake and sleep it. . . . .Of course, if you intend to leave it for some time, then off may be better. . . .though I am not personally convinced of that.   I've never turned OFF any of my Kindles.  They just sleep when I'm not reading them.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I'll start doing that, Ann.  So far I generally sleep it between reading sessions, or do nothing and let it go to sleep on its own, and then at night before bed I turn it off completely.  I may just start putting it into sleep mode, though.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Arkali said:


> I think I'll start doing that, Ann. So far I generally sleep it between reading sessions, or do nothing and let it go to sleep on its own, and then at night before bed I turn it off completely. I may just start putting it into sleep mode, though.


You will find that many of us who have had Kindles for several years now have never turned our Kindles completely off - except maybe to reset if required. Otherwise, we just put them to sleep.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I only have turned my kindle off twice in over a year of owning it - when they specified to have all electronics completely off on the airplane. 

If its only sitting overnight then its absolutely better to just sleep it - booting the kindle up takes time and more battery than just letting it sleep overnight and wake it up in the morning at least if you keep the networking off.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

In reality, I think they should have an "always on" option. There is no real reason to have a shut down button at all, as far as I can see, other than to put your Kindle into a state where others can't be nosy and see what you are reading.
-BVL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bvlarson said:


> In reality, I think they should have an "always on" option. There is no real reason to have a shut down button at all, as far as I can see, other than to put your Kindle into a state where others can't be nosy and see what you are reading.
> -BVL


Well, when it's sleeping the keys are locked. . . .which is nice 'cause then you won't accidentally turn a bunch of pages or something. . . . . .

There's a thread in Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting where someone mentions a way to disable sleep pictures which essentially puts in in an 'always on' state. . . . .requires some manipulation of the underlying 'registry' so not something to be done lightly. . . . .


----------



## bigtruck (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, I was really just concerned about the screen refresh at shutdown but this seems to be normal from what I'm hearing. However all the other info is good to know. By the way does anyone know why the screen refreshes at shutdown? 
P.S. I was shutting it down because I didn't know when I would be using it again. If I don't plan on using it a day or two maybe even three I thought it would be best to turn it off.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Like everyone said, unless you really won't be using it for a long period of time (~ a month), you'd best just put it to sleep .

As for the extra flash, no idea, probably a byproduct of shutting down part of the sw/hw components.


----------



## alecm16 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am new to Kindle. I shut down my Kindle everytime when I think my reading session is finished. Because I afraid there will be a memory effect on the e-ink screen. Is it technically possible?

Anyway, I think I will try to ask this question to Kindle feedback team later to see if their development team concern this issue too.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No, with e-ink technology there is no way for screen burn in to occur. Amazon recommends that you do not turn off the Kindle, but rather put it or let it go to sleep.


----------



## alecm16 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just receive the feedback from Amazon-feedback. Seems they are not getting my point on e-ink technology concern. Anyway, I will try to sleep my Kindle if I just stop my reading session for less than 2 day period...


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for writing to us with your concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Intinst gave you a good answer:  e-ink won't 'burn in'. . . . .'screensaver' is actually a misnomer regarding the images displayed while the Kindle is in sleep mode.

Again, I have had 3 Kindles over the last 2 years and 4 months.  I've never turned any of them all the way off.  I just let them 'sleep' when I'm not actively reading.


----------



## bigtruck (Sep 19, 2010)

Just for the heck of it I e-mailed and called Kindle support. As far as the e-mail response in regards to the screen flash at shutdown they said something about 'ghosting'. This ghosting effect is somewhat normal in e-ink technology as long as it doesn't happen excessively. As far as the telephone conversation with the customer support they said the flash is happening because the kindle is trying to stay powered on (so there is nothing wrong with the unit as per customer support). She also said to leave the kindle on all the time and just put it to sleep, as many of you have said. I just hope everybody is right about nothing being wrong with the extra screen flash at shutdown because I plan on keeping the device.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Hard-reboots & poweroff tends to trigger weird e-Ink flashes, so that's not so weird . [I just had my trusty old K2i (never ever froze before) crash because of the crappy K3 usb cord (the one bundled with the non US/UK Kindles). And hello, creepy deep grey slow black flashes when doing a hard-reboot... ^^]


----------



## alecm16 (Sep 5, 2010)

> The Kindle will not have a memory effect on the screen when it goes into sleep mode.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?


After I did not satisfy with Amazon first answer, here above is their 2nd answer. So, I will have larger confidence to "sleep" my device instead of "turn-off" my K3. And I like the customer service speed from Amazon!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Something I never even thought about. Of course, I don't own an electronic reading device as of yet.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Same here.  Five Kindles (both K and DX) in 2 years that have always been left "sleeping," never powered off, as recommended by Amazon.  That is the reason for the included "screensavers."  

Enjoy your new Kindle!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never powered off my K1 in 2 years that I can recall. Now I am not really sure how to power off the K3 as its all done with the power button and I am not used to it. 

I think I tried it when I first got it and it rebooted instead of powering off. I couldn't tell the difference  . I guess I am more of a on-off button type of person, at least then I know whats what


----------

